# Where to from here?



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

In our marriage of 15 years, sex has always been far less frequent than I would have liked...approx once or twice a month at best. I was ALWAYS the one suggesting new things, nothing kinky, just new positions, places etc. but she only ever wanted it in the shower. I could never really initiate sex, it was only when she wanted to or when my mood was so vile that she decided it was time to pacify me.
I have, over the past year/18 months made some significant attitude changes to basically every aspect of my life and I am happier for it and, as it would seem so is my wife. She seems to want be much more keen to have sex and is really enjoying it. 
She is even starting to suggest new things too!!

About two years ago I bought her a vibrator, which she seemed reluctant to use at first, but after using it for the first time said she doesn't know how she ever lived without one before. We play with it every so often. 
A few times over the past months she has hinted towards using it on me. I neither agreed or disagreed because I thought I should not say NO to the first "different" thing she has ever suggested thus stifling any further ideas of experimentation. Well, the other night she asked if I wanted to stick it in my bum and this time she seemed to want an answer. So I said "OK, lets give it a go". I wasn't keen, but still I was curious after she said she had read that men have a G-spot up there.

In the past, I've been cut, had broken bones, been burned with boiling oil etc etc....none of them came close to the discomfort of that penis shaped dildo up my rear  Although we did have a laugh about afterwards.

I want to know if anyone has any fun ideas of what I might be able to suggest in the future. I can be a bit shy at times, yes even with my wife of 15 years, coz I don't want her to think I am wierd or something. 

Very interested in your fun ideas :smthumbup:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Uglee70 said:


> In our marriage of 15 years, sex has always been far less frequent than I would have liked...approx once or twice a month at best. I was ALWAYS the one suggesting new things, nothing kinky, just new positions, places etc. but she only ever wanted it in the shower. I could never really initiate sex, it was only when she wanted to or when my mood was so vile that she decided it was time to pacify me.
> I have, over the past year/18 months made some significant attitude changes to basically every aspect of my life and I am happier for it and, as it would seem so is my wife. She seems to want be much more keen to have sex and is really enjoying it.
> She is even starting to suggest new things too!!
> 
> ...


I think it's awesome that y'all are talking. Good job!


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, ya kinda jumped into the deep end of the pool with that one. Anal is something that needs to start small and work up to larger things, and lots and lots of silicone lube.

Role play can be a lot of fun.
Furniture, outside the bedroom or things like wedges, tantra chair, swings and such.
Vibrating c*ckrings.
Sensual massages.
Dressing up.
Masturbating for each other or with each other.
Temperature play, glass toys are a great tool for temperature play.
Vibrators and other toys, we use these on each other as well as together.

Lots of different ways to add a little spice. I am blessed with a pretty active imagination.


----------

